# GTO Decals



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

I have an 05 GTO and it has a GTO decal kit on it. I have not seen this or another GTO and cannot find it on the vedor sites. Anyone know where this kit may have come from?










Not the best picture of my car, but the only one I have uploaded.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Which car is the GTO?


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

The GTO is on the left.

I love the yellow, but I'm just not feeling that decal kit...sorry. To me, it makes the car look like a ricer.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I saw that same decal kit on an 05 here in Daytona last year at the big car show at the track


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

silvergoat2k6 said:


> The GTO is on the left.
> 
> I love the yellow, but I'm just not feeling that decal kit...sorry. To me, it makes the car look like a ricer.



I was unsure about the decals when I got the car too. I have got so many positive comments, at least 30 in the 3 weeks that I have had the car!. I think the decals let everyone know it's a GTO.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

maybe for a show car only, but not for a daily driver. it's very ricer and it's very boy racer. if you are anything over 21, it's kinda silly. no offense. what kind of people told you they liked it? i think that any chick who saw it would kinda bag on it. chicks matter, ya know? lol. just my honest opinion. sorry.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I remember seeing that same kit on a car in a magazine. I think it is off of one of Rhys Milliens drift cars but I'm not 100% on that. I checked his website but it is down for construction.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

enjracing said:


> maybe for a show car only, but not for a daily driver. it's very ricer and it's very boy racer. if you are anything over 21, it's kinda silly. no offense. what kind of people told you they liked it? i think that any chick who saw it would kinda bag on it. chicks matter, ya know? lol. just my honest opinion. sorry.



This is my 73rd car and the only one that has drawn more comments was my wife's old PT Cruiser; (she was one of the first people in the southeast to get one and we got stopped all the time  ). My Daytona has gotten a bit of attention, but nothing like the GTO; (hard to believe it's been out for 3 years! Very poor marketing on GM's part).


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

gtx76 said:


> I have an 05 GTO and it has a GTO decal kit on it. I have not seen this or another GTO and cannot find it on the vedor sites. Anyone know where this kit may have come from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badtaste.com


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

anyone who has a yellow jacket GTO will get mad at me for saying this...but a yellow car in general is downright obnoxious IMO, that being said since the color is already over the top I think IF any color were to get away with that decal treatment it WOULD BE the yellow jacket. To me the following cars/brands can get away w/ yellow: vette (obvi), lambo, viper, ferrari, hmmm not much else coming to mind. I guess it depends on your taste,...looks ok on a porsche too i guess, but not the boxster...not ballsy enough a car to sport such an attention grabbing shade: "hey LooK I'm FAST" (read..pull me over!!!)


----------



## yamaouch08 (Jun 23, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Badtaste.com


funny this is that website!! http://badtaste.com/


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

You know guys, I just not feeling the love! :lol:


----------



## silvergoat2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

gtx76 said:


> You know guys, I just not feeling the love! :lol:


Don't worry about it...when push comes to shove, you're still a GTO owner/driver...so you're OK in my book.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't think it looks bad- I do seem to remember that being the scheme of one of the drifting GTO's. At least its not lightning bolts going down the side of your car that you bought from the "performance" section of Advanced auto. Or a huge pony....those decals they were sticking on the last year mustangs before they switched to the retro look were FUGLY.
I think the checkered look up the rear looks really good in the yellow.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> I remember seeing that same kit on a car in a magazine. I think it is off of one of Rhys Milliens drift cars but I'm not 100% on that. I checked his website but it is down for construction.


Here's his first Drift car that you're referring to:


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I had rather remove Pontiac from mine, no offense but to many haters out there.:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BostonF4$ said:


> anyone who has a yellow jacket GTO will get mad at me for saying this...but a yellow car in general is downright obnoxious IMO, that being said since the color is already over the top I think IF any color were to get away with that decal treatment it WOULD BE the yellow jacket. To me the following cars/brands can get away w/ yellow: vette (obvi), lambo, viper, ferrari, hmmm not much else coming to mind. I guess it depends on your taste,...looks ok on a porsche too i guess, but not the boxster...not ballsy enough a car to sport such an attention grabbing shade: "hey LooK I'm FAST" (read..pull me over!!!)


*I never much cared for yellow cars. When I seen the yellow jacket on the website I first said WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY? 

Last summer while on vacation I stopped in to a Pontiac dealer in a different state when I noticed multiple GTO's in their lot.... One was a yellow one... I walked around it studied it and said DAMNNNNN I'd think about this color if I were looking. I loved it. It was just gorgeous. I had the same thought when I seen the orange one in person too. I like that color too only after I seen it in person. Pictures and links on websites give the color no justice. 

The only drawback about yellow that I have read are the guys on here complaining about insects being drawn to it. I suppose the insects being drawn to it is better than thieves.*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*As far as other decals..... I picked up 3 genuine GM GTO decals from the Late 60's-early70's on ebay. Placed 2 of them on the rear of the rocker panels, and one under the right front head light. I think they look nice there. Lots of guys don't want any GTO markings on their cars but I think if done right they look ok.*


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

While not my cup of tea, it's your car.......enjoy it.


JET


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

GTOtbird said:


> Which car is the GTO?


:lol:


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> anyone who has a yellow jacket GTO will get mad at me for saying this...but a yellow car in general is downright obnoxious IMO, that being said since the color is already over the top I think IF any color were to get away with that decal treatment it WOULD BE the yellow jacket. To me the following cars/brands can get away w/ yellow: vette (obvi), lambo, viper, ferrari, hmmm not much else coming to mind. I guess it depends on your taste,...looks ok on a porsche too i guess, but not the boxster...not ballsy enough a car to sport such an attention grabbing shade: "hey LooK I'm FAST" (read..pull me over!!!)



You said Vette, will this do?


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

i got the same rims as the drift GTO. and i have a yellowjacket with race stripes. I think it just looks sexy. And every girl that has seen it says the same and immediatelly wants a ride. The bug attraction is true but only after a fresh wash but then its still not that bad. Im 17 and have had mine for 2 months and live in an area with stiff cop patrol and havnt been pulled over yet so its not so bad.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Yellow is the fastest color.

Fact.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

OH YAH. Yellow in a vette is my favorite color second to only midnight blue


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

i saw some one on this fourm that had a goat emblem/badge on the back of there car i want one where can i find one at


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06GeeTeeOOH said:


> i saw some one on this fourm that had a goat emblem/badge on the back of there car i want one where can i find one at


*I have the badge on the rear. I have it right above the word Pontiac.

I cut off the 2 studs that are on the back of the badge and placed it.

I got the badge off of Ebay. Found it for like 25.00. 

You can find them on there, but I have seen them much higher. I did pick up 2 more for 55.00 just to have spares.

If you cannot find them on Ebay look at the dealer for about 45 each.
*


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

i still cant find one i went to a dealer checked on ebay can some one give me a link to where i can buy one


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:lol: This thread is driving me bananas. In fact I drive one. I think I will go for a drive. Later


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

06GeeTeeOOH said:


> i still cant find one i went to a dealer checked on ebay can some one give me a link to where i can buy one


*Go the parts dept and order one.....GTO dealer can probably help you.

Keep looking on ebay..... they pop up from time to time.*


----------



## chucknorris (Aug 23, 2006)

*Custom made decals/graphics available online*

I work at graphxonline.com and we do great custom work. We can more than likely recreate any decal anyone might be looking for. Check us out. And good luck to you. We'd be happy to help anyone looking to have a custom decal or even a car wrap made. 
Take Care
PS Great site. Good Job


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

*Great quality decals and lots to chose from*

I haven't put mine on yet, but try these guys in Canada:

http://www.grafxwerks.com/

Great quality and quick service. Ryan Currie will help you out.
:cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

chucknorris said:


> I work at graphxonline.com and we do great custom work. We can more than likely recreate any decal anyone might be looking for. Check us out. And good luck to you. We'd be happy to help anyone looking to have a custom decal or even a car wrap made.
> Take Care
> PS Great site. Good Job


*
Hey Chuck! Love your movies....:lol: 

Can you guys duplicate 1988 Toyota 4 Runner SR5 stripes? *


----------

